# Need help



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi i need help on choosing my new home system i had an onkyo always over heating and canton speakers the sub just blow ...
Anyways i was looking for YAMAHA RXV671BL A/V RECEIVER 125 X 7 WATTS with Polk Audio TL2600 Speaker System but i dont know if this is a good system sound and i need some advise on what should i buy i have between 1000 and 1600 $ to invest. I really love the great sound no distortion and a real 1000 watts rms with at least 150 watss sub, also i dont know if 5.1 or 7.1 and whats the difference ? 
Thank you very much in advance and sorry my english is not so good :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. First off, to get a true 200 Watts Per Channel and come close to your budget will prove to be next to impossible. The good news is that few actually need this much power and if you select efficient Speakers, you can even have a quite large room and not need this much power.

5.1 and 7.1 just mean whether you are using 5 Speakers and a Subwoofer or 7 Speakers and a Subwoofer. Beyond 5.1, these additional 2 Channels can be used in Surround Backs or as Height or Width Channels in a Audyssey DSX Setup. Most AVR's these days are advertised as 7.1 which means they have 7 Channels of Amplification.

Yamaha makes excellent AVR's. I would check out Newegg, Accessories4less and Dakmart for AVR's. All offer some excellent values. Newegg sells almost exclusively A-Stock AVR's while AC4L sells primarily Refurbished or B-Stock AVR's but also sell A-Stock AVR's as well. Dakmart sells I think entirely B-Stock AVR's and only Denon's.

Polk makes a solid Speaker. Newegg has been selling the Martin Logan MLT-2 that retails for $1599 for around $320 Dollars. Truth be told, Speaker Packages do not come close to separate Speakers. I would advocate purchasing a quality pair of Speakers and a Subwoofer along with an AVR and add additional Speakers when funds permit rather than trying to do it all for $1500 Dollars. Something like a pair of PSB T45 for $479 for a pair from DMC-Electronics:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm (about halfway down the page), a C40 Center Channel (also at DMC) and a Dayton Sub-120 from Parts Express for around $150 Dollars would blow away the Polk Audio Package. Depending on how much you spend on the AVR, you might even be able to add a pair of PSB Alpha's to use as Surrounds and still remain within your budget.

Hopefully you live in the US as otherwise this proposal will be somewhat useless. Please let us know if you do live in the US.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> Hi i need help on choosing my new home system i had an onkyo always over heating and canton speakers the sub just blow ...


In your budget, I wouldn't be looking at surround speakers for the time being. I would be looking at a 7 channel receiver, and two powerful main speakers, with the goal of adding two QUALITY subs later, and then surrounds. In the long run, you will really thank yourself!! I think in the case of Onkyos, they probably spend a lot of their production budget on implementing features, which I can see raising heating issues as well as otherwise limited amp sections. That said, unless you get a true separates preamp and amp, you want lots of adequate VENTILATION!! 



> Anyways i was looking for YAMAHA RXV671BL A/V RECEIVER 125 X 7 WATTS with Polk Audio TL2600 Speaker System but i dont know if this is a good system sound


Personally, I am not a fan of Polk speakers. I think you can do better - quite a bit.



> and i need some advise on what should i buy i have between 1000 and 1600 $ to invest.


As I said earlier, this isn't a huge budget and a quality 2.0, should outperform a mediocre 5.1 in such a budget. If you pick the receiver well, you will leave yourself freedom to add more speakers in the future.



> I really love the great sound no distortion and a real 1000 watts rms with at least 150 watss sub,


Sorry, this made no sense. What I can tell, though, is that you think watts equate to output or impact from a sub, and this is wrong. Watts are input, but higher sensitivity speakers may produce more impact and output with LESS watts! In the case of subwoofer drivers, some "1000 watt drivers" are only 85db sensitive for example, and need 150+ w for meaningful output. 85db + 150w would get you a shade under a 106db, whereas a more sensitive, lower power handlign driver, like a 92 db sensitive sub only needs about 25w for *the exact same output*!! And because less power is used, so is less heat created - leading to less distortion!! Now heavy, insensitive subs DO have their advantages especially for home theater, but you should never purchase a sub or speaker, based on how many watts it's rated to take!!



> also i dont know if 5.1 or 7.1 and whats the difference ?


a 5.1 will have two main speakers in front to the left and right, a center in front of you, and two surround speakers, just to the side, maybe slightly behind you.
a 7.1 will add two rear surround speakers right behind you facing forward. Since I use direct radiators, I find, 7.1 has another level of diffuse spaciousness when the content calls for it like a 5.1 with dipole surrounds, but maintains the focus of true direct radiators.

But my opinion is rooted in my love of sports - "until you've got the fundamentals down pat, there's no point in hotdogging". So I think you should start with a 2.0, then add a pair of subs, then surrounds, then a center, then rear surrounds. No need to buy everyone right now!

Here is what I recommend:

This marantz receiver - http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html
These stereo mains - http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...nch-Walnut-Floorstanding-Speakers-Each/1.html

The mains are 91db sensitive with an 8" coaxial midrange and 8" woofer and dual 8" passive radiators extending bass response all the way down to 32hz. Fed 100+w from the excellent amp sections of the marantz receiver, you will have excellent output and slam and good musical bass depth along with a very clear, neutral presentation.

When it's time to add subwoofers, you should be looking at MULTIPLES from companies like HSU, SVS, Rythmik, and Funkywaves.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well first of all i really appreciates your help and by the way i live in montreal quebec canada i'm able to invest a bit more if i need it to , what about 2500 $ can i get something good ? i will look at the links that you left and i'll keep you guys posted because i dont whant to make no misstake i whant to buy something once and for at least 5 years thanks for your help !


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

By the way i need speakers that goes on the walls because i have kids and i can't put teh KEF Q900 Q Series 8 inch unless you guys tells me that i will get a better sound ?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If you insist on a complete package, then I think here's two options I recommend

Stick with the marantz AVR i recommended (under $500)

Here's two sets of the speakers you could consider. Both are excellent, of course

KEF Q series:
2 x KEF Q900 ($1100)
1 x KEF Q600C ($400)
4 x KEF Q300 ($1200 for four surround speakers, or $600 for just two.)

EMP Impressions series
2 x EMPTek e55ti ($800/pr or ~600 if you grab them from the blemish section)
4 x EMPTek e5Bi ($1000 for four surround speakers, $500 for two, and maybe they'll have some in the blemish section when you order)

The center with the EMP speakers is not IMO worth getting, you're better off letting your stereo mains make a fake center.

For subs,- two or more is the most important thing whatever you get!! 

a couple options i might consider would be
2x Rythmik FV12 ($1000)
3x Rythmik FV12 ($1500)
2x Rythmik FV15 ($2000)
3x Rythmik FV15 ($3000)
2 x SVS PB12-NSD ($????)
3 x SVS PB12-NSD ($????)
2x HSU VTF-15 ($1800) 
2x Epik Empire ($1500)

One last thing I recommend, is to contact funkywaves and ask how much it might cost, for a pair of dual 12" subwoofers. They're a canadian company so you'll be able to avoid any import taxes etc, and they make extremely good custom subwoofers at an excellent price.



> By the way i need speakers that goes on the walls because i have kids and i can't put teh KEF Q900 Q Series 8 inch unless you guys tells me that i will get a better sound ?


Plenty of people have kids and tower speakers. Most of the time they come with carpet/floor spikes to improve stability if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

GranteedEV said:


> a couple options i might consider would be
> 2x Rythmik FV12 ($1000)
> 3x Rythmik FV12 ($1500)
> 2x Rythmik FV15 ($2000)
> ...


$769 shipped SVS PB12-NSD hit the order page last night. I'm ordering 1 for myself when I get home. I want two, but can't afford it right now. Will have to add the 2nd sub later.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

OP is located in Canada and the Canadian resller for svs does not have PB12s listed


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah, missed the CA piece. I'd contact SVS directly if you were interested in that option.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

is paradigm a good speakers ?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok let me know if this will be a good powerfull sound system i will buy the
FV12 Direct Servo subwoofer 12" vented HT sub rythmik x 2
with the Yamaha RX-A3000 AVENTAGE or Yamaha Rx-a2000 Aventage or rxa310 bl or RX-A3010 yamaha i dont know witch one is the best ?
Then KEF Q600cBL Center Channel Speaker Black Oak x1
KEF Q300 Black (Pr) Bookshelf Speaker x4
KEF Q900 (pair) Black Oak x2

But this is a total of 9 speaker ???! My receiver ( yamaha ) will support 9 ? or will it support 2 subwoofer thanks for the advise i will buy asap !!!:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

rocky321 said:


> is paradigm a good speakers ?


Yes, and they're made in Canada so you should be able to find a place to listen to them.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> Ok let me know if this will be a good powerfull sound system i will buy the
> FV12 Direct Servo subwoofer 12" vented HT sub rythmik x 2
> with the Yamaha RX-A3000 AVENTAGE or Yamaha Rx-a2000 Aventage or rxa310 bl or RX-A3010 yamaha i dont know witch one is the best ?
> Then KEF Q600cBL Center Channel Speaker Black Oak x1
> ...


I think this will be a nice sound system. It's seven speakers + 2 subs. Any receiver claiming to be 7.2 should have support for this, although a few will not recognize the subs as discrete entities. Even a 7.1 receiver can have as many subs as you like if you set it up well.

I would _personally_ spend a bit less on the receiver, and you can probably replace the Q300s with their little brothers the Q100s and save a good pit of money and probably never tell any difference since they're just surrounds. With the saved money, I would add a third sub and a miniDSP to integrate all three subwoofers :bigsmile:


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

is emp tek better then kef ? i need to know if the yamaha can support up to 3 sub ?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> is emp tek better then kef ?


Tough to say, but both are very nice. I suspect the KEFs sound better in the midrange, but maybe with a bit more treble edginess. they probably sound a bit fuller while the EMPs sound very good, probably with a bit smoother treble but a bit less lower midrange /upper bass if you place them away from walls - still a very clean and outstanding midrange just less "full". Either way both will be nice, reasonably accurate speakers. The KEFs will PROBABLY prefer a bit of distance-from-wall being 2.5 ways, and the EMPs will probably prefer to be about 2 feet or so from the wall although they sound fine away from the wall too. I think the EMPs LOOK a lot nicer. The KEF center ch speaker is a good design, the EMP center not so much.



> i need to know if the yamaha can support up to 3 sub ?


The A-2000, A-3000, and A-3010 will all let you hook up 3 subs - they have two discrete subwoofer outputs to my knowledge...

This means that you set up two of your subs at roughly equal distances from your seating position (IE Opposite midwalls or Left/Right corners) and run them in paralalel with one of these. Basically your receiver will see the two subs effectively combined as one sub as long as the phase is decent (we can help you set it up when you get it). The third sub will hook up directly to the receiver on the 2nd sub output and the yamaha will see it as its own sub so you can place it anywhere that helps improve the response / or even anywhere convenient. The auto setup will set the delay and amplitude by itself to integrate this sub to the other two subs (that it thinks are one sub). Did that make sense?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

o wow thanks for the fast reply GranteedEV so one last question witch receiver should i buy then ???
A-2000, A-3000, A-3010 witch one is better for my speakers ? thanks !:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

All of those should be perfect for driving most speakers. Weigh your options based on whether the listed specs suit your needs and remember not to overpay where you don't feel you need to!

I honestly think the $500 SR6004 etc would work great. Getting 3 subs hooked up would require an extra device and a bit of manual setup difficulty but it'd save you a ton of money.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Paradigm makes some very nice Speakers and have many fans. Their Speakers go from a couple hundred Dollars to close to $10,000 Dollars. Regardless, they do make a good Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another Canadian brand of speakers that you should consider - Totem.
You should be able to easily pop by & take a listen if you like the SQ.
(http://totemacoustic.com)

Question on the 3 Sub.
Wouldn't it be better to run the 3rd Sub directly from the Front L/R pre-out from the Amp ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I quite like Totem as well. I really like that they still use Soft Dome Tweeters. I do think they are best used in applications where Music is at minimum as important as HT and I think the priority to be ideal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

But guys i made my desicion on the kef and now i'm a bit confused because your telling me other mark of speakers so witch one should i but then ?????


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I auditioned a pair of Totems once. They seemed to sound nice, but they must have been around 75db and the woofer went and bottomed. I can see a person liking them in a small room.



> But guys i made my desicion on the kef and now i'm a bit confused because your telling me other mark of speakers so witch one should i but then ?????


Here is a review of the KEF Q900s by Kal Rubinson:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/kef-q900-loudspeaker

Does that sound like a speaker you can live with, or are you leaning towards a different set of priorities?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

is the kef wall-mounted speakers the one that i'm buying ?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok guys i just buy the yamaharxa3000 and 2 x rythmik fv12 now b4 i purchase the kef i need to know if i can put them on the wall please ? if not then witch speakers should i buy to get a very good quality of sound? 
I need something like the kef speakers to put them on the wall unledd i could put the kef on the wall thanks !!!


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

anybody can help me out please !!! : ( i really need to buy the speakers asap !!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Rocky,

There's nothing wrong with the Kef's, but the conventional wisdom has always been: listen to the speakers first, or make sure your vendor has a good return policy.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

do you think that i'll be able to put them on the wall ( surround and center speakers ) ?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> do you think that i'll be able to put them on the wall ( surround and center speakers ) ?


Which specific range of Kef speaker you're refering or eyeing ?
Unless the above is clear, no one can answer your question :sn:


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

kef q300 kef q600 and kef q900


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know that behind the Q100 & 300, there is a small metal bracket with one hole meant for wall mount.
But it is just a simple bracket - you can see it at the following You-Tube.






The Q600C does not have the same type of bracket like the Q300.
Therefore cannot wall mount -but maybe can put up a wall shelve & put this center on top ?





Q900 - not chance at all - also too big to wall mount.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

thank you very much !!


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

To wall mount center speaker - maybe there are some brands available.

But to wall mount a floorstanding speaker - I think no brands I know of offered it.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

i found some metal braket that can support up to 75 pound to wall mount i just buy 4 of these for my kef 100 and the kef 800 but maybe it will support the kef 600 at least !


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Still don't really understand why you must wall mount the front speakers.

If you insist of mounting the front L/R speakers, might as well get a Q300 to wall mount + a sub woofer (which should be alright to be down on the floor, I hope).

Alternatively, should try to change to speaker design meant to be wall mounted.
KEF T series Satellite & Sub (http://www.kef.com/hk/newrelease/tseries)
or
Definitive Technology Mythos Series have some good one for wall mount (they are not Satellite speaker).
http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/Series/MythosSeries.aspx
The Mythos Ten, Nine & Eight look quite good.

At least it will look nicer when wall mount.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I realize you have kids, but I don't think you have a reason to worry about standing your speakers on the floor. They're designed to be stable, with floor spikes.

If you insist on wall mounting speakers, we can help you find speakers intended for a wall mount, but I think it's going to get convoluted very quickly, and likely at the expense of fidelity.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

3 kids less then 5 years old playing in my living room toys running ... not good at all to have speakers on the floors !!! i dont whant them to be broken by fallen down into the floors thats the reason why but its ok dear friend i will try to find a solution i really appreciates your help cheers.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Floorstanding speaker design usually need space behind them to perform to it best.
If you're going to wall mount it, the SQ might not be at it's best (in fact, might get worse).

I do not know about Kef Q700/900 effect if being place very near to the rear wall.
Maybe I'm too carefully cause they are seal design - therefore will has not effect near or far from rear wall.
Any guru can help to advise ?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

hi i need some advise, witch one should i buy for wall mount my center speaker ( kef q600 ) this one 
http://www.axiomaudio.com/speakerbr..._content=39b&gclid=COywgKmjr6sCFYlM4AodpEUrJA or this one
http://www.wayfair.com/Peerless-Rad...lb-Commercial-Loudspeakers-SPK815-PE2800.html
also can i make new hole into the kef q600 to make it hold on the braket ? 

Because my stud into the dry wall are avery 24 " so i'm thinking to put one braket on each side of the speaker i hopw that the new hole wont make any difference on the sound ! thanks for the advise !


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

Also the kef q900 i wont put the ( sort of nail ) going on the floors is it ok to not put them ?? because it will go deep in my hard wood floors ? i will put averything else but not the metal pins that looks like nail ! please help


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> Also the kef q900 i wont put the ( sort of nail ) going on the floors is it ok to not put them ?? because it will go deep in my hard wood floors ? i will put averything else but not the metal pins that looks like nail ! please help


Make use of super spike from soundcare - like what I'm doing for my front & sub.

Read more about them in the below link.
http://www.soundcare.no/


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

witch size of super spikes for the subwoofer FV15HP black oak grain finish and silver driver with H600PEQ2 amplifier and multi-tune ?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> Also the kef q900 i wont put the ( sort of nail ) going on the floors is it ok to not put them ?? because it will go deep in my hard wood floors ? i will put averything else but not the metal pins that looks like nail ! please help


Soft carpet - sharp metal spikes
Hard wood floors -:nono: rubber spikes

at least that's how my speakers came. Two different sets of spikes.

A subwoofer won't need spikes, it's a very stable shape (cube). If you want to decouple it you want to use latex or high resilience foam 

http://www.foamonline.com/index.php?cartID=ebbae118d9dd0a12c67eb203b85fc4e5

Not spikes. Spikes are for tall tower shapes.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

witch one is a better subwoofer between this one
FV15HP Direct Servo subwoofer
15" ported audiophile sub with 600WRMS amplifier
and that one 
Sunfire TS-EQ10 (each) rosewood ?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

There really is no comparision between the sunfire and the rythmik.

Sunfire states:



> Maximum SPL (inc. room gain)	110dB


The key word is "room gain" it's never a garuntee - realistically speaking that's probably around 104db anechoically @ 1m. Here are the anechoic measurements of the FV15HP:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/rythmik-fv15hp/fv15hp-measurements

...roughly 120 to 126db anechoically @ 1m (peak, not RMS of course which is 6db lower; I don't know if the sunfire is peak or RMS)

The rythmik has outstandingly low distortion, whereas I suspect the sunfire has notably more. One 15" driver has about 800cm^2 of surface area whereas two 10" drivers will have around 670 to 700cm^2. A port will assist low bass while a sealed alignment will require EQ boost to get more output, which in turn will put more stress on the driver to move outside of its comfort zone.

Get two FV15s, figure out a placement where they sound their best (opposite mid walls tends to do well with minimal optimization), and you will have outstandingly clean and dynamic bass around your room.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

So if i really understand is that the rithmik is really better then sunfire ?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://save-on-audio.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=10391
http://www.sunfire.com/productdetail.asp?id=8

Please compare and let me know you seem to know better then me thanks 

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/F15HP.html

Is it better ported or not ?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> So if i really understand is that the rithmik is really better then sunfire ?


The rythmik ported 15 is better than the sunfire sealed dual 10 you linked to first.

The sealed dual 12 you linked later looks like a more interesting comparision. Basically it's a classic "throw more watts at it" approach. It will be a smaller box, with similar top end output, but I suspect the ported rythmik 15 will have more of that deep bass that you can't really hear, but you can feel pressurizing your room. For me, 12" drivers run out of excursion very quickly, even if there's two. They state 116db but without much more info than that (what frequencies? what distortion?). 

The rythmik sealed F15 likely isn't as output-capable as the sealed sunfire dual-12, but it also costs less, and probably still sounds cleaner thanks to its servo technology and high end driver in an appropriately sized enclosure. At the end of the day if I were getting a sealed sub over a vented sub, I would be looking at the Seaton Submersive dual 15" or a custom Funkywaves CSS dual 15" or TC Sounds 18" build, not a Sunfire. I find that subwoofers made to sell in show rooms, like sunfire, have inaccurate frequency response (too much fake midbass, set too loud, to "impress" people), and are undersized (too small to "impress" customers). When a sub is too small there are consequences and people don't realize that.



> Is it better ported or not ?


Sealed vs Ported each can be better, worse, or equal... there's so many factors at play. Ported requires less watts to do the same deep bass, and the result can be a much more effortless bottom end. Sealed requires more driver motion and more watts to do the same thing, so you really need more surface area to match it up. I think for your scenario two of the vented FV15HPs is going to be the best choice. 

As far as sound quality, properly designed sealed and vented subwoofers can be made to sound the same unless one design has issues - it's all in getting the In-room frequency response flat (often a ported left alone can have a rising bottom end, and a sealed can have a drooping bottom end - neither is accurate until you take the initiative and equalize it to your room). So where the differences are, come from the relationship between headroom and distortion. Given the budget, i think two FV15HP will maximize headroom and minimize distortion. After that it's just a matter of dialing them in to your room! :T :hsd: :innocent: :hsd: :innocent: :rubeyes: You need two, because of how they interact with the room causing peaks and valleys alone. One will have peaks and valleys, two will have a few small hills, and four will be flat as a prairie 

Now if you have no budget, I think about eight funkywaves 18.0 is tough to beat 
:hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

where can i get the eight funkywaves 18.0


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> where can i get the eight funkywaves 18.0


Bear in mind that the cost of this would be just under $24000 :spend:

http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_18_0 :yikes:


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

so i think i'm going to go with the FV15HP ported unless you suggest the sealed one !
Thank you very much for your help.

Now i have another question my kef q 900 and kef q100 on the back has to different place where to put the wires high and low where should i put my wires ?? also there's and adjustment button 2 of them in the middle why is that for and what should i do with it ?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> Now i have another question my kef q 900 and kef q100 on the back has to different place where to put the wires high and low where should i put my wires ?? also there's and adjustment button 2 of them in the middle why is that for and what should i do with it ?


Ahh, the dreaded "passive bi-amping" or "bi-wiring" binding posts.

I think companies just add these because people who don't know any better think that by using two amps for one speaker that has a passive crossover they are getting better performance. 

Don't worry about them - They should be connected together via a jumper cable or something along those lines... probably something metal? Basically, pick one pair of binding posts and roll with that; it'll connect to the other one by itself. Don't put too much thought into it.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

the adjustment button why is that for ?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> the adjustment button why is that for ?


If you are refering to the knob behind the speaker in between the speaker posts - trun it & you can either open the circuit (if you want to bi-wire or bi-amp) or close the circuit (short the speaker posts).


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

ok thanks ! should i close the circiuit ?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> ok thanks ! should i close the circiuit ?


If you run one set of speaker wire (1x+ve & 1x-ve), then you need to close them.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

it's written unk ??? i can only turn them i can't open it ?? anyways i put the wire on the hf not the lf i put them on the top part not the bottom i hope its ok


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

need help to plug the speakers on my new yamaha rxa3000 i have 2 kef q 100 on the wall then 2 kef q900 on the floors ( kef q100 and kef Q900 are front speakers ) where can i plug them because ther's only on place for front speakers but there is 2 places for usrround what should i do ?? please help asap i'm doing this now ! thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Can you explain what you mean when you say "both are front speakers"?

As far as I know, the Q900s are your front speakers, and the Q300s should be your surround speakers.. am I missing something?


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

no i have the q100 and q800 instead so my q900 are front speakers and i set up the q100 as front 2nd speakers !


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I really don't know what you mean by 'front second speakers'...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

Are you trying to set up front high speakers like this:-


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> no i have the q100 and q800 instead so my q900 are front speakers and i set up the q100 as front 2nd speakers !


Rocky, maybe it is better if you let us know exactly how many speakers you have now - or intend to have.

A 5.1 system will have 2 front + 1 center + 2 surround + 1 sub

A 7.1 system will have 2 front + 1 center + 2 surround + 2 rear + 1 sub

Only when you go to 9.1 will you need additional pair of either a front high or front wide.

But usually 7.1 system is good enough as the latest software can support until it.


----------



## rocky321 (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm trying to use it as 7.1 but with 2 x kef q100 on the wall front and 2 x kef q900 on the floors front and 2 x kef q 800 for sourrounds plus a kef q600 center and 1 rythmik FV15HP but i will have 4 front and 2 sourounds !


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rocky321 said:


> i'm trying to use it as 7.1 but with 2 x kef q100 on the wall front and 2 x kef q900 on the floors front and 2 x kef q 800 for sourrounds plus a kef q600 center and 1 rythmik FV15HP but i will have 4 front and 2 sourounds !


So the two q 100s are height or width precence speakers, correct? Basically the yamaha equivalent of Pro Logic IIz instead of Pro Logic 2x - I believe this should be possible however this will mean you will lose discrete 7.1 recordings.

In my opinion height speakers are a bit of a conceptual oddity and probably not the best plan of action, whereas discrete 7.1 surrounds (two side surrounds + two rear surrounds) seem to give a more even ambient and engaging surround field. I have my rear surrounds mounted with Omnimount 20.0 in a stud on the ceiling, because my room opens into the kitchen.

Anyways, I'll get back to you on how exactly to set up 5.1 + front heights instead of 7.1, but if I had to guess, insert the wire for the height speakers where it says "surround back" or "rear surround". Then in the yamaha's settings, set it to precense instead of rears etc. 

This will turn add heights to a 5.1 soundtrack. However the consequence is that you won't be able to get discrete 7.1 soundtrack to work correctly, because there are no rear backs.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

When using the front presence speakers, connect the front presence
speakers to EXTRA SP1 jacks on the RHS at the rear of the amp near the power cord.

View attachment 32848


----------

